# HTU Newport News Trophy Race



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

October 17th HobbyTown USA in Newport News, Virginia will be holding their end of season asphault trophy race. 757-890-4515

Entry $15 per entry
Classes: Nitro Sedan
Nitro Truck
Stock/Mod Sedan
Stock Truck/Buggy

The track will open at 10 a.m. and racing will start around 12:15

Modified Sedan has come alive at the past few races in N.N. So if you like Mod this is your chance to run with some good competition. 

Questions / Comments?


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Sunday is my birthday, sure would be nice bring home a trophy


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for the race Scott. BTW I left my orange extendsion cord with 3 way plug on end. If any anybody has it I would like it back.


----------

